# Ramset with hilti powder charges



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Universal sizing..perfectly safe....just like nail guns, Senco nails fit Porter Cable guns....all in the caliber and pin size.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new toy. Don't shoot your eye out with it.:wink:


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

haha thanks guys i just figured safety first especially with such a powerful tool.


----------

